# Deaf cat needs a home



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i see this young deaf white cat is needing a home.
Preloved | please help me rehome a indooe deaf white cat other in Letchworth, Herts_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor cat, i have lots of experience with deaf cats as ive had them all my long life..... less on the old i may add lol.
anyway if somebody could email this person as its a new advert and im not a member, if the lady can travel to me i will give him a life long home.xxxx


----------



## Miss mousi (Dec 17, 2012)

how far off are you cc?


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Poor cat, i have lots of experience with deaf cats as ive had them all my long life..... less on the old i may add lol.
> anyway if somebody could email this person as its a new advert and im not a member, if the lady can travel to me i will give him a life long home.xxxx


There's a telephone number on there for the lady. Will pm it you xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

im in abingdon oxfordshire, can travel a little way into oxford but thats it.


----------



## Miss mousi (Dec 17, 2012)

hope you can sort summit out for this stunning moggy cc would love to know its safe and well looked after


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou, number went to answer phone so hope to know soon.
My cat is also deaf and very loud so i know i can give a great home.....if this happens i will then have 5 white cats....oh gosh how do i tell them apart.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh no! Hope things work out!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_the advert seems to have gone,  i hope thats good news , CC let us know if you hear from the lady.xxxx_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she still hasnt replied and phone is still on answerphone, i think we missed him.
I just hope the new home understands how loud deaf cats are and i will be keeping a watch to see if he comes back up for rehoming.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_there is an 11 week old white deaf kitten on preloved, she has 4 white kittens, the boy with blue eyes is deaf, i think the kittens are £60....each._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

well thats just great, more poor deaf babies needing a home.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> well thats just great, more poor deaf babies needing a home.


Oh gosh! 
I fostered a deaf white cat (and her one eyed brother! ) and ended up keeping them both. I agree that these deaf cats are _special_ ( HUGE pia!!! ) and that not all homes could cope with the noise or the propensity to climb...and smash things!!!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I didnt realise it was so common, poor little things!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> I didnt realise it was so common, poor little things!


I think that proportionately, rather a lot of deaf and/or white cats end up being re-homed or surrendered to rescues...and they are quite hard to rehome.
Firstly they shed like nothing you could ever imagine, and secondly they are both noisey and destructive. I think the issue is that they climb a lot to find a secure spot and then end up smashing a lot of stuff along the way. Mind you I used to think Millie was just having accidents until I saw her right hook in action and realised it is actually a calculated ploy to get attention.:nonod:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My deaf cat is the same, knocked all books from the book case made all the other cats run for cover so this is what has stuck, if she wants attention its destroy the book case.
Must admit the first time she howled i jumped and ran to the vets, only to be told this is normal and she is fine, from then on i told all the neighbours im very sorry for the noise, she is deaf...they was all fine about it. one did think she was injured but after coming to meet her they understood.
I find deaf cats very affectionate and they can get used to sign language very easily, well aslong as they dont pretend not to see you that is lol. xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh don't get me wrong, I ADORE her, but I do know of deaf cats being returned to shelters after 2-3 days as the new owners cannot cope with the destruction!
She knows the 'get down from there ' signal well, but does not always choose to accept it.


----------

